# Deer Creek 04/18/13



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

For those of you that stayed home because you thought the creek was going to be blown out you missed a great night of crappie fishing. I am not going to name the spot but there were only 5 people fishing that I could see. And there were 3 of us fishing one spot and between us we caught around 100. Floating jigs under a bobber. The lake has risen 6 or 7 feet since monday but the water is only slightly stained. It was also nice to meet fellow OGFer Jason. He's a diehard because I think he is still there.


----------



## OhioSlabs (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey deerfarmer,
I'm pretty new to town, and have been checking out all the available areas to fish within an hour or so drive from franklin county. Deer creek is on my list for this weekend. I appreciate the tips about the crappie, but have also read the white bass are running there now. Any advice? Do you ever fish the dam, and if so, is this the time of year, or stick with the creek end? I read you saidthe lake is up, an i know we're supposed to get rain, so will the water level be fishable? Sorry for all the Q's but as I said not familiar with the lake at all. And help would be greatly appreciated (also b/c I'm taking my sisters kid out, want him to catch some and enjoy fishing) and I thank you kindly in advance. 
-J.A.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I was catching whitebass monday and tuesday before it rained. I was wading out in the middle of the creek which isn't possible now. And who knows what the rain will do the creek level tonight and tomorrow. I'm thinking of fishing closer to home tomorrow. I was catching the white bass on jigs and a light color tail. Good luck.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was at deer creek today fishing the lake, using jigs and bobbers. I only kept 15 crappie but caught 40 - 50 .


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I was there weds... Me and my buddy hooked 24.... Not one under 9 inches either... They all averaged 12 inches. Not to bad of a day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## justfishn (Apr 6, 2006)

Not in the mood to sit at the house so i may head down here shortly. I doubt this front and the rain helped anything but i have never caught anything sitting on the couch watching law and order.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess I'll see you in a bit. I'll be in a dark grey hoodie and a red hat. Stop and say hey.


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Please keep an update how you guys do today want to return to deer creek but want to make sure it's worth the drive


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Bout to head down my self.... Hoping to get a few myself


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried four different spots, two in the creek and two on the lake, with nothing to show. I saw one fish caught among the dozen or so guys I encountered while I was there. Did get into a number of undersized crappie at a metro park pond, so today wasn't entirely bad.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I fished it Friday all day and Saturday morning. Caught 30-40 Friday had quite a few 11" to 12". Saturday morning caught 15-20., the bite slowed down for me as the cold front come through. All my fish were from the lake.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Just got back. The creek is a little muddy and I didn't see anything happening in the creek. So I took the kayak to the lake. The lake was 60 degree and fairly clear. There were quite a few bank fisherman and it looked like most everyone was catching a few. There were a couple people slaying them. The lake looked to be just a few feet down from summer level. And if anyone wants to know Marys bait still smells like cat do do inside.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Trying to talk the wife into going tomorrow. Not having much success that I can tell. Might have to go without her. Glad to hear the lake is up. Still looked pretty low when I was there Wed.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Pictures say a thousand words... All from deer creek during the day around mid day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

BBO Ohio said:


> View attachment 73532
> View attachment 73533
> View attachment 73534
> 
> ...


What were you using as bait? And if minnows how deep was your bobber set?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice catch BBQ those are some nice crappie you got there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

God makes me want to go out there! Nice catch


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Just got back today. Water is still rising probably up a foot from yesterday. Bite wasn't as good today but everyone is still catching some. I got 10 nice ones today. Most people are fishing minnows under a bobber. I caught mine using a small jigs under a bobber. I also saw people catching them on spinners. I was fishing in about 5 foot of water and bobber was set for around 2 foot. With the water rising the good spot from yesterday weren't producing today. My suggestion is fine some kind of wood in the water and fish it.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

deerfarmer said:


> Just got back today. Water is still rising probably up a foot from yesterday. Bite wasn't as good today but everyone is still catching some. I got 10 nice ones today. Most people are fishing minnows under a bobber. I caught mine using a small jigs under a bobber. I also saw people catching them on spinners. I was fishing in about 5 foot of water and bobber was set for around 2 foot. With the water rising the good spot from yesterday weren't producing today. My suggestion is fine some kind of wood in the water and fish it.


Are you guys talking about the creek coming into the lake or the spillway, I don't fish deer creek often enough to really know


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I was using small spinners dragging the bottom


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone fished below the dam at Deer Creek recently??
If so, were fish being caught? Any info. is appreicated.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Me and a buddy went out there today and tore them up with minnows out wind blown rocks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I will not pin point the location. But I will tell you On monday and tuesday I fished the creek before the lake. The lake rose 2 to 3 foot from tuesday to today so the place I was fishing the beginning of the week was under water. So had to find a new spot. So I am now fishing the lake. Here is the best hint I can give you on the location. Look for cars. Cars mean fisherman. Find the cars and you will usually find the fish.


----------



## crappieslayer74 (Apr 22, 2013)

Got over at the lake around 3 this afternoon with my buddy and his little boy and fished till about 6:30 and brought 47 crappie and two nice blue gill home.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Didn't get the chance to keep up the good streak but my buddy did and let him in on the secret spinner I've been using and he and his father walked away with 55 total for today. Can't wait to head back down


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes that little parking lot by the cove speaks a thousand words of where to fish at deer creek for crappie when the water is on the rise in the spring. I fished main lake beside that cove and did pretty good.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Took the son-n-law out yesterday. The fish are hitting very well right now. We boated over 60 in a few hours. Kept 25 for a few meals and C&R the rest. You know it's on when your throwing back 11"ers. Best fish was 131/2". Pulled a few out the brush with long rods but the majority were 1/6 road runners in open water. White or a combo of chartreuse/white. Best bepth pattern I found was 3-5fow. Water surface temp at 60 degrees clarity 8-12" stay safe good luck


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Im headind down there tonite hopfully the bite is still on


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Can you get on the water with a boat now? Last time I was up it was WAY down.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes both ramps are open and the water is almost at normal lever.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Place looks like Pink Floyd is playing a free concert and beer sold out


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Yep. I need to get over there....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Went on Monday and the fish were deep. Even the crappie.... Lake has about another foot or two and it's at summer pool... But with this rain were getting now it will be full by Friday for sure


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Crappie are up in the creek now pretty good, along with white bass. I took a friend to the creek Tuesday for a couple hrs. and he is kind of new to fishing, he's 70 yrs. old and hasn't done much fishing he said since he was a young man. Anyway I was helping him with what to fish with for the WB and wasn't to long before I started catching them but he just couldn't seem to get the hang of how they were biting. I watched him get a twister tale out of his box and put it on 1/8 oz. jig about 2' under a bobber, the tale was 4" long chart. . I nicely tried to explain that might be a little big and just about that time it went under and he brought in a 13" crappie. LOL I had to eat my words.


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was thinking about taking boat to deer creek Saturday. Has anyone seen how muddy the lake is since the rain yesterday?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven't seen it since Tuesday but I doubt the lake was hurt by that.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Just got back. Rain didn't do anything but raise the creek a little. Lake and creek are not muddy. The lake temp has dropped down to 56 and it has slow the crappie a little but I was able to catch 16 tonight. Kept 10. If it sunny tomorrow they should start hitting again by sat.


----------

